# 2019 Tesla Model 3 Battery Module (ONE) Pack 1093906-12-F ONLY 700 Miles



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

That's not one pack, that's one module of the four in a Model 3 pack. It looks like the longer of the two module sizes, making it a 25S.


----------

